# Reheating Pulled Pork



## dauntless (Aug 14, 2015)

I smoked a butt today for a party tomorrow. I pulled it tonight but I have to reheat in a crock pot tomorrow due to no space on the smoker tomorrow. What is the best way to make sure it does not dry out in the fridge tonight. I was thinking mixing in some of Jeff's sauce tomorrow in the crock pot but I have heard using apple juice works great too. Any thoughts??


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 14, 2015)

Apple juice or cider works.  Since you are going to sauce it anyway, just mix equal parts sauce and apple cider/juice, just enough to keep the meat moist.  It will actually absorb quite a bit of it.  

I make pulled pork for quite a few parties and pot lucks.  I wrap at 180F IT on the smoker, save the drippings from the wrapping, cool them overnight in the fridge, scrape the fat off then mix 1/3 gelatin, 1/3 sauce, 1/3 apple cider/juice (prefer the less sweet cider).  If you have a fat separator you can do all that at the same time you pull it.  I'll also add additional rub.  The day I'm going to serve it I add some of Chef JJ's finishing sauce, just enough to make it POP!    

A crock pot works fine.  Use "High" because it can take a couple hours to come up to serving temp after being refrigerated.  I usually just heat mine on the stove in a Dutch Oven.


----------



## dauntless (Aug 14, 2015)

I did not foil this one, prob should have but i let it go the whole time so I dont have drippings. Should i use the juice over night or tomorrow? It wont dry out in the fridge over night without added juices??  Thanks for the tip


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 14, 2015)

I've done it both ways.  The only thing I've noticed with the cider/sauce the night before is the bark softens quite a bit.  It will be fine adding it tomorrow if you want that firm bite on the bark.


----------



## dauntless (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2015)

I reheat in a Crock Pot all the time. Setting on High gets the IT to 165°F quickly and safely. The Apple Cider and additional Rub works fine but in case you were curious here are my two Finishing Sauces. My family likes the Sweet one but I think the Tangy sauce enhances the meat more and cuts thru the fattiness...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## dauntless (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you smoking brothers! Perfect! Now I have a plan this morning


----------



## dauntless (Aug 15, 2015)

JJ,

I just made your sweet finishing sauce (think the fam will like that one better) and man is that good!!!!  Can I just use a little of that during the crockpot reheat instead of apple juice/cider? I figure it would be better than just juice!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2015)

dauntless said:


> JJ,
> 
> I just made your sweet finishing sauce (think the fam will like that one better) and man is that good!!!!  Can I just use a little of that during the crockpot reheat instead of apple juice/cider? I figure it would be better than just juice!!


That's what I do. I stopped using Apple Juice after I developed that recipe...Enjoy...JJ


----------



## dauntless (Aug 16, 2015)

So it got crazy yesterday at the party but all came out fantastic!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 16, 2015)

And you were the superstar, right?!  It always seems to work that way with true, smoked pulled pork.


----------

